# What In Gods Name Is Not Letting My Razr Not Sleeping? Massive Battery Drain



## Dvigue (Nov 19, 2011)

i have tried everything. Even did a factory reset and installed NOTHING but synicng my google mail, contacts and calander and after a few hours of sitting there i check the battery and it shows awake Allot. like it seems to wake up every few min, small little lines all over the graph. when the screen is off.

i have wifi off now, and my phone is not active (im on my X), set to CDMA and its still waking up. i have set all the settings that i can think of to off that would make it wake up....

any ideas what so ever? last night i let it sit there all night on wifi, and went to bed with 100% woke up to 60% with massive awake time...

please help this is the only thing making me want to leave the razr...

Thank you


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Motion detector? I just got my razr last night let it site all the way, charged it up... Woke up around 5 turned it on... Just now getting out of bed @ 11 and still have 90%


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

If you have in-pocket detection on in screen settings, turn it off.

If not, get BetterBatteryStats from Market, and check wakelocks


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

there is a process running in the background and its being called on the net having something to do with "battery suspend" goodle it... no fix yet for it... although personally my phone doesnt have the problem.... good luck


----------

